# Olen Oikea Pikku Prinsessa



## kiransnana

This is written on my granddaughter's shirt. Can anyone tell me what it says in English? Thank you.


----------



## Tagarela

Hi,

Where is this shirt from? I think it is not written in a Slavic language.

Good bye.:


----------



## TarisWerewolf

It's not a Slavic language. It's Finnish. My Finnish isn't perfect but my stab at it means "I am a proper little princess".


----------



## DrWatson

TarisWerewolf said:


> It's not a Slavic language. It's Finnish. My Finnish isn't perfect but my stab at it means "I am a proper little princess".


I can confirm it's Finnish and means exactly that. Or rather a "true little princess", since proper can also mean something like well-behaving but *oikea* doesn't carry this meaning.


----------



## Karlsson

Why not also for oikea "real" "true" "genuine"?


----------

